# Fast Growing Trees



## LoonyK

Spring has arrived for some and will arrive soon for others, time to start thinking about windbreaks and screening you want to do this spring. Once again, I am selling big cuttings for these purposes and more, check out http://www.bigfootwillow.com for more info.
















edible, too


----------



## LoonyK




----------



## ChristieAcres

Wondered why you couldn't ship to WA?


----------



## LoonyK

Some, like the pacific northwest trio, have more restrictions.


----------



## luvrulz

How much and how tall are they?


----------



## LoonyK

Height and prices at the link below:

shipping link
http://bigfootwillow.com/6'Staff.html


----------



## LoonyK

My windbreak poplars are sold out, should have the all-purpose willows for a little while longer.


----------



## LoonyK

UPDATE: Have fast growing trees available again this remaining fall, winter and into next spring. When planted during these dormant seasons, they can be 10+ feet tall by next fall. 









You can follow the link in my signature to see prices, order, or email me, thanks.


----------



## LoonyK

Also will have some limited availability of some other selections for spring 2014 such as beauty like this, stay tuned:


----------



## LoonyK

Will be continuing to sell trees in the first half of 2014


----------



## LoonyK

There is snow on the ground in many places of the country this winter, but I see white even in the summer.








http://rocketpoplar.com/


----------



## LoonyK

A little smaller and more ornamental than some trees I sell, yet fast growing:








http://fastgrowingtrees.us/SnakeWillow.html


----------



## Karen

I might be interested in some Bigfoot Willows for a windbreak and privacy screen. How close together should they be planted for that purpose. Trying to figure out how many I can afford.


----------



## LoonyK

3 feet apart fills in the spaces fast, with the desired density. Example of that spacing:


----------



## DEKE01

order placed via paypal for bigfoot willows

I know willows like water. Can I plant them over a former pond? It has 4 - 5 feet of rich pig muck mixed with sand and clay, then it hits the water table. Or should I pick a higher / dryer location?


----------



## LoonyK

Thanks for the order, that location sounds perfect for these trees. The only time I had a problem with too much moisture was when I planted one in 7 feet of water in my pond , it lived for a couple years even like this:


----------



## DEKE01

I'm looking forward to experimenting with the willow. I've found that it can produce 7 - 12 DM tons/acre-year which is better than what most hays do in my area. 

When pruned to a single trunk, to get max biomass production out of each tree, what do you recommend for spacing?


----------



## Karen

Thank you, Loony. Now to measure and calculate how many I will need.


----------



## LoonyK

DEKE01 said:


> I'm looking forward to experimenting with the willow. I've found that it can produce 7 - 12 DM tons/acre-year which is better than what most hays do in my area.
> 
> When pruned to a single trunk, to get max biomass production out of each tree, what do you recommend for spacing?


That would depend on the time frame between harvests. Biomass would be coppiced fairly regularly, so 2 feet apart for 2-3 years of growth would work fine. Harvested every year could be as close as foot apart. I don't think for biomass I would worry about single trunks, when coppiced would create multiple trunks and fill any void in a hurry with that. Also one would need to take in account what they were harvesting it with, regarding spacing between rows.


----------



## LoonyK

Karen said:


> Thank you, Loony. Now to measure and calculate how many I will need.


Yep, let me know if you have any more questions, also check out the photo section on my website for a lot of different photos of this fast growing tree.


----------



## LoonyK

Spring is near and should start warming up this month for a lot of us, until then, I will continue to look at my golden trees. 








http://fastgrowingtrees.us/weeping-hybrid-willow.html


----------



## ccfromnc

From what I've read these trees are 40+ ft when mature, too tall for the privacy screening I'm looking for, does anyone know of a fast growing tree about half this size?


----------



## LoonyK

Yes, most of mine would be taller than that, I sell the Snake Willow that matures under 40', has some ornamental appeal too with the curvy branches. 
http://fastgrowingtrees.us/SnakeWillow.html


----------



## DEKE01

I recently placed an order for 10 willows with a particular delivery date. LoonyK got the order right, delivered just when asked. I'm putting them in the ground today. 

Thanks Loony.


----------



## LoonyK

Thanks, I remember it was about zero degrees out and snowing when I got that order ready, the trees were glad to go to a warmer place and start spring sooner.


----------



## DEKE01

Oh yeah...when planting, there were 13 trees instead of the 10 I ordered. THANKS! Wooo Wooo!!!

:goodjob:

Maybe it was too cold for you to count correctly. And they do like it here. Mid 70's, birds singing, sunshine.


----------



## LoonyK

Surprisingly , it almost got to 70 here today, though back to reality tomorrow, few more weeks of sleep for the trees here


----------



## LoonyK

Sold out of one of my hybrid poplars, couple other poplars in limited supply listed at the two below links:
http://fastgrowingtrees.us/lancer-poplar-sale.html

http://www.rocketpoplar.com/fast-growing-trees-sale.html

Spring is here and is a good time to plant. The earlier in spring trees are planted, the more growth they can have by fall.


----------



## LoonyK

This month I should continue to have a good supply of my fastest growing windbreak/ screening tree , size and price links below:

http://bigfootwillow.com/6'Staff.html

http://bigfootwillow.com/7'-8'Stake.html


----------



## motdaugrnds

Those would make a good wind break, although I believe their limbs would break periodically as I've read somewhere they are easily damaged.

I'm needing a "privacy" LIVE FENCE and would like to establish an "evergreen" one if only I can find some that grow THICKLY AT THE BOTTOM NEAR THE GROUND.


----------



## LoonyK

motdaugrnds said:


> Those would make a good wind break, although I believe their limbs would break periodically as I've read somewhere they are easily damaged.
> 
> I'm needing a "privacy" LIVE FENCE and would like to establish an "evergreen" one if only I can find some that grow THICKLY AT THE BOTTOM NEAR THE GROUND.


So far haven't been as messy as my older evergreen windbreak, but with their advanced aging, I think would be natural they are only useful for a few decades. 
Here is a pic of a 20 year old one growing by a pond, as big as century old trees. 











For an evergreen, probably try something like arborvitae or hemlock that are shade tolerant, so keep lower limbs for longer.


----------



## Thespeckledegg

Dang...no ship to Idaho??!?!? *bigtime frowny face* :awh:


----------



## LoonyK

I can if you want, but I could imagine you'd need to supplement the natural rainfall.


----------



## Kyla

Are there any ways around the "no shipping to Utah"?


----------



## LoonyK

Yeah, if you water them a lot.


----------



## Kyla

Can they survive the climate? The just need more water?


----------



## LoonyK

Yep, more water equals more growth. If just planted and forgotten about in a very dry climate would not equal great results. Later on when established, fertilizer can be good to help push more growth.


----------



## neverfear

Yes Indeed, I need some new 'fast growing trees'. I lost over a thousand of mine to the "Hight Park Fire", along with everything else I ever owned and held dear to me. Will your trees do good in the Colorado Rockies? Thanks!


----------



## LoonyK

That sucks, sorry to hear that. 
If you have the ability to water them, they can add greenery fast. To conserve water, things like mulch help a lot and maybe even adding water polymers to planting holes.


----------



## neverfear

Yes, I got my well back up and running, no worries. And $8M. was spent on mulching by Heli for our mountain, in fact, eep: they dropped a load right over my RV, with a big clump of sod in it, and it went right thru the roof of my RV. :stars: Yeah, they cut me a check, so no worries on that either.

OK, so let's talk trees; how many, for how much, and I'll need the shipping details. Or I guess I'll need to start by going to your web site, duh. lol I'll be in touch.

Thanks!


----------



## neverfear

OK, so your web site says you don't ship to Colorado. Can you change your policy on that, or do your trees not do good at 7000 feet?

And will these guards work, or do you recommend something different?

http://www.amazon.com/Tree-Protection-Tree-Guards-Brown-Color/dp/B00DCCUP5S

Thanks!


----------



## DEKE01

neverfear said:


> OK, so your web site says you don't ship to Colorado. Can you change your policy on that, or do your trees not do good at 7000 feet?
> 
> And will these guards work, or do you recommend something different?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Tree-Protection-Tree-Guards-Brown-Color/dp/B00DCCUP5S
> 
> Thanks!


I bought 10 willows from LoonyK, he shipped 13. Easiest tree to plant I've ever seen. I just roughed up the soil down to about 12 inches, pushed the 6 foot long stick into the ground, and a couple of weeks later I had leaves popping out. I fence caged the tree with 4 ft high field fence to keep the deer off. It worked great for a while, but as the leaves sprouted out, the deer pushed the cages back and ate the new tender, juicy leaves. 

The good news is that the deer like willow. I bought the trees to create an alternate source of fodder for cattle, goats, and deer. The bad news is that where I couldn't keep the deer off, they ate the tops so bad the trees died. I've lost 5 of them so far. The trees I planted on a dry lake (it is 4 ft of good soil and then an underground lake) have done the best.

SO in my limited experience, a wrap isn't going to help. What you need is to create a 5 ft square around the trees, with solid fence posts. I would guess that after the trees are well established, the fence can get moved to the next planting project.


----------



## LoonyK

Yes, the link above of spiral tree guards work good protecting the trunk against voles, mice, and rabbits, but for deer, not so much. To protect against grazing deer, as noted above, some fencing that stopped them from nipping the top would be great. It really depends on how much deer pressure it is, how much protection one would need. If just buck rub is the main concern, something like plastic draining tile around the trunk could help.


----------



## LoonyK

neverfear said:


> OK, so your web site says you don't ship to Colorado. Can you change your policy on that, or do your trees not do good at 7000 feet?
> 
> And will these guards work, or do you recommend something different?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Tree-Protection-Tree-Guards-Brown-Color/dp/B00DCCUP5S
> 
> Thanks!


Yep, if you order, I can send trees to your location.


----------

